# .htaccess Problem (weiteres), e-Mail Problem + php.ini Frage



## nedodu (18. Nov. 2008)

*Hi*, hab mal wieder ein paar Probleme - leider schon wieder 

Ich fange einfach mal an....

*1)* .htaccess: Habe jetzt für einer meiner Kun. bei  Apache Direktiven folgendes eingetragen:<Directory /srv/www/web52/web/>
Options +Indexes Includes
</Directory>

Läuft auch korrekt, wird aufgelistet. Aber wenn ich eine andere .htaccess hochlade mit dem Inhalt z.B. _Options -Indexes_ kommt nur Server-Fehler (500). *Warum?* Was muss ich machen damit's läuft?

*2)* e-mail: Ich kann mit RoundCube nur e-Mails senden (kommen auch 100 & an) aber nicht empf. ? Woran liegt's? Postfix ist gestaret auch alle anderen Dienste laufen.

*3)* Habe auf meinem System folgende php.ini's gefunden:
/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
/etc/php5/cli/php.ini
/etc/php5/fastcgi/php.ini
Welche ist korrekt damit mit ISPConfig läuft und die Einstellungen für IS.. übernommen werden? Muss ich etwa alle edit.?

Verwende SuSE 10.3 (32 bit) + APACHE 2 + neueste ISPConfig Version

Danke.


----------



## nedodu (19. Nov. 2008)

*Das steht in meiner /var/log/mail - natürlich nur ein Auszug!*

*Das steht in meiner /var/log/mail - natürlich nur ein Auszug! :*



> Nov 19 08:25:55 denni imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (user38_nuimb)
> Nov 19 08:25:55 denni imapd: Error: Input/output error
> Nov 19 08:25:55 denni imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration
> Nov 19 08:25:55 denni imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).
> ...


Senden tuh ich e-Mailx über *Postfix*, Log speichern ist *aktiviert*, *Maildir* war aktiviert, habe ich aber gerade *deaktiviert* (Mails können trotzdem nur gesendet werden nicht empf-), SPAMFILTER habe ich aber gerade *deaktiviert*, davor wars online.


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2008)

1) Das ist korrekt und soll so sein. Options sollten niemals in einer .htaccess datei gesetzt werden können, wenn Du nicht willst dass Deine Kunden den Server übernehmen  Kopier also das "_Options -Indexes"_ in das apache direktiven Feld.2) Der Imap Daemon ist nicht richtig installiert. Installier ihn nochmal exakt wie im perfekt setup beschrieben.

3) Das hängt davon ab, wie Du php eingebunden hast.

für mod_php ist es: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini


----------



## nedodu (19. Nov. 2008)

*Danke schon mal!* Werde es später testen, ob dann alles läuft.
Woran hast du erkannt das IMAP nicht korrekt installiert wurde? Ich sehe in den Logs nur Bahnhof *tuuut, tuuuuuut*


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2008)

Alle Fehler wie z.B.:



> Nov 19 08:26:56 denni imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (user38_nuimb)
> Nov 19 08:26:56 denni imapd: Error: Input/output error


laufen unter dem User imapd.


----------



## nedodu (19. Nov. 2008)

Aso, stimmt übersehen 

* Ist das so korrekt?* Bin Anfänger und  _illegal runlevel_ gibt google nichts her denke mal da stimmt wieder was nicht....



> donni:/ # yast2 -i courier-imap fam-server courier-authlib expect tcl
> donni:/ # chkconfig .add fam
> chkconfig .add courier-authdaemon
> chkconfig .add courier-pop
> ...


thx.
*
EDIT:*

Leider muss ich sagen geht immer noch nicht   Alle Dienste sind online, hab auch SMTP neu gestartet. Hier die Konfi.


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2008)

Sende eine Mail an den Server und poste dann den Auszug aus dem mail log, der neu hinzu gekommen ist.


----------



## nedodu (20. Nov. 2008)

Die Datei _/var/spool/mail/user42_dim_ und _admispconfig_ sind leer. *In der *_/var/log/mail.err_* Datei  findet sich folgendes:*


> Nov 19 12:46:53 demmi imapd: Error: Input/output error
> Nov 19 12:46:53 demmi imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration
> Nov 19 12:46:53 demmi imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).
> Nov 20 17:19:59 demmi imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (user42_dim)
> ...


gleich geht mit den logs weiter.......


----------



## nedodu (20. Nov. 2008)

*Letzte Einträge der Datei *_/var/log/mail_*:

Hier zum Download klicken!* Log ist 13324 Zeichen groß, maximal 10000 Zeichen erlaubt.


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2008)

Did you install and run the fam daemon as described in the tutorial?


----------



## nedodu (21. Nov. 2008)

ja, alles wie im tut...


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2008)

Dann solltest Du den Server am Besten nochmal neu aufsetzen. Ich würde Dir dann aber zu einer anderen Linux Distribution wie Debian oder Ubuntu empfehlen, da SuSE häufiger aml Ärger beim Installieren von paketen macht.


----------



## nedodu (22. Nov. 2008)

*Sehr ärgerlich, aber wenn es nur so geht.*

Sehr ärgerlich, aber wenn es nur so geht.  Mit SuSE bin ich wie ich finde recht sicher, läuft auch alles stabil und anscheinend sicher. Weiß nicht ob dies mit Debian, FreeBSD und Ubuntu auch so wäre, aber ich versuch es mal...
Falls jemand noch einen Hinweiß auf den Fehler in den Logs findet, bitte posten.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## nedodu (22. Nov. 2008)

*Ich glaub habe das Problem jetzt gefunden:

*denni:/ # /etc/init.d/fam restart
Shutting down File Access Monitoring Daemon                           *done*
Starting File Access Monitoring Daemon                                   *failed

*Muss den Log dazu noch finden, ich vermute dass es daran liegt...


----------

